# Little S Hackamore Problem



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

What is it attached to? If you cannot see a clear purpose for it or you cannot see what it does I would cut it off. It could be a defect that wasn't caught before it went to the store. You could always bring it back and see if the store will exchange it for a different one.


----------



## calicokatt (Mar 5, 2012)

The wire is supposed to be there, it is what keeps the shanks at the same distance apart, even if you pull one rein. On all of ours, the wire is really close, but I've never noticed any rubbing from it.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

I would cut it off. I have ridden thousands of miles in my s-hack and it doesn't have anything like that wire:


----------



## calicokatt (Mar 5, 2012)

phantomhorse13 said:


> I would cut it off. I have ridden thousands of miles in my s-hack and it doesn't have anything like that wire:


You have an orange chin strap where the wire would go. If she wants to cut it off, she should replace it with a chin strap, that might be a good solution.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

No theres a wire farther down the shank. I would just cut it off doesn't appear to have a purpose
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

I ran barrels in a little s and have never had it rub. Also broke out a mare in one who would rear with a bit in at the least amount of pressure. Never rubbed her either.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Huh, learn something new every day. I never knew that little s hacks had a slobber bar (or I guess it would qualify as a slobber "wire") on them.

Either way, it's designed to not rub so long as the hack is adjusted correctly. As for me, I would be more concerned about the abrasive single rope nose on it. If it were mine, I would be wrapping the nose in some vet-wrap to soften it a bit.


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

smrobs said:


> Huh, learn something new every day. I never knew that little s hacks had a slobber bar (or I guess it would qualify as a slobber "wire") on them.
> 
> Either way, it's designed to not rub so long as the hack is adjusted correctly. As for me, I would be more concerned about the abrasive single rope nose on it. If it were mine, I would be wrapping the nose in some vet-wrap to soften it a bit.



Yep. It will rub really easy. Mine is always wrapped.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

I don't think that's the OP's horse 

Trail-Rite Products: Bits & Hackamores - Hackamores - Little "S" Hackamore

But agreed, the nose band should be wrapped (if yours isn't, OP), and I doubt that wire will do much. All the little S's I see have them to keep the shanks from moving places they shouldn't. If your wire IS rubbing your mare, then I'd be inclined to say that the hack either doesn't fit or is not adjusted properly.


----------

